# Muscadine Wine



## sharksurfer66 (Sep 17, 2005)

Anybody got a good recipe? I have tried a few over the years and they are usually too difficult or yield some sort of poison!! I looked at a few on the net today, but thought maybe one of you 2coolers had a famous or secret recipe you would share. thanks


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

no secret recipe here, I think muscadine tastes like **** any way you make it. I've had probably 10 versions and disliked every one of them. They have a particular flavor.


Are you sure you didn't miss the boat on harvesting the grapes?


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

That boat sailed months ago, they're gone... i know cuz I made jelly with 'em. They make great jam and jelly!


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

When I was a kid my grandmother used to make Muscadine juice, wine, and jelly.

I have ordered bottles of juice and wine from Post Familie vineyards in Altus Ark. several times. I like the wine, but the juice is my favorite.

www.postfamilie.com


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*Within a week or so of....*

July 4, is grape time in this area.

Later
R3F


----------



## GulfStar (Jun 10, 2010)

*Wine*

I don't have any recipes myself, but try googling "scuppernong wine recipe", that'll get you a few. The scuppernong name is a east coast thing I believe, we've always called them muscadines. I have always been tempted to try my hand at some muscadine wine. I hope you share your results with us.
While stationed at Fort Bragg NC, we found this winery that specializes in muscadine wines. It's Duplin Winery, and they do have a web site. My wife orders this stuff from them by the case, usually with a few bottles for my mom added. My mother really likes the Christmas wine, I prefer the carolina red or black river red, the son loves the muscadine cider.
I have always loved muscadines ever since picking them as a kid. The older cajun folks made wine out of everything they could, and muscadine wine is still my favorite. It brings back good memories, that's for sure.


----------



## BigEasy (May 21, 2009)

I suggest a new 2Cooler Forum for Beer and Wine makers. I used to make wine and beer all the time but I lost my motivation. I really want to get started again.

I never made Muscadine, but I have Blackberry, Strawberry, Peach, Apricot & Peach, Elderberry and a few others. I also made Cherry Bounce (with wild and manchino).


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*There was a guy named Brew...*

on this board a while back....he used to home brew....haven't seen him in a while. And I remember a couple of others..might be some interest.

The only time I have ever missed work was when I made some homemade grape wine. COVERED with chigger bites ALL OVER from picking. But I didn't miss work from that.

Made wine with them, and never tasted like it was alcoholic enough, so I "cooked it off" several times with more sugar and yeast. Invited buddies over to sample. I woke up the next morning with what felt like an axe buried in my head. Went in at noon.

Took the rest of the wine...4 or 5 bottles and gave it to a couple of black guys that I knew to drink quite a bit. They did not show up the next day!! LOL

Tasted just OK....but it was poison!!! LOL

Later
R3F


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

GulfStar said:


> I don't have any recipes myself, but try googling "scuppernong wine recipe", that'll get you a few. The scuppernong name is a east coast thing I believe, we've always called them muscadines. I have always been tempted to try my hand at some muscadine wine. I hope you share your results with us.
> While stationed at Fort Bragg NC, we found this winery that specializes in muscadine wines. It's Duplin Winery, and they do have a web site. My wife orders this stuff from them by the case, usually with a few bottles for my mom added. My mother really likes the Christmas wine, I prefer the carolina red or black river red, the son loves the muscadine cider.
> I have always loved muscadines ever since picking them as a kid. The older cajun folks made wine out of everything they could, and muscadine wine is still my favorite. It brings back good memories, that's for sure.


Muscadine and scuppernogs are two different grapes, and each of them make a wine of different flavors. Our Muscadines grew wild in the swamp while the Scuppernongs were cultivated on arbors.

My grandmother, and Daddy, used to make wines from both and like you, brings back some sweet memories.

They made theirs in pickled pigs foot jars with an air lock in the top(a tube running down into a bottle of water).

AFAIK, she crushed the grapes to get the juice, added sugar and possibly something else, and put it in the jar(s) in a dark place. When the wine stopped bubbling, it was ready to bottle.

I remember a friend trying to make some and he prematurely bottled it. It was like hand grenades going off. Flying glass with wall-to-wall wine!:biggrin:

Ah; memories. C2


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

we call wild grapes "mustangs" here. possibly a corruption of "muscadine".
all they need is sugar to ferment as there's wild yeasts on the skins. some folks go to measures to kill the wild yeast(there's thousands of types) and then ferment with real wine yeasts. your Granny possibly could have added cake yeast to hers. bread yeast makes wine taste like, well, bread. 
whatever the method, it'll get you warm and fuzzy. usually the more sugar the higher the alcohol, but certain yeasts tolerate more than others. I'm racking my peach and plum today cuz this strong norther has cooled the cellar under the butcher house to a bearable temp. gonna be 6 mos. till I know if it's good.


----------

